# ipad et allume-cigare



## fantax (31 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir

je voudrais savoir si le même connecteur allume-cigare dont je me sers pour mon iphone, conviendrait aussi pour un ipad.
Merci


----------



## Jclqu (31 Mai 2012)

Sans problème.


----------



## fantax (31 Mai 2012)

Jclqu a dit:


> Sans problème.



Tant mieux. Merci.


----------

